# Puppy Cut Face Only



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Here is Tuxedo (aka Tux) in his 8 month birthday photo. He's 6.2 lbs, 8" at withers, with fur soft as silk. I just tried the Chris Christensen Fair Advantage shampoo. I like to keep his face more puppy-like, so I trim his face, snout, beard ears, and top of his head with scissors.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Tux is darling...Looks so soft!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

He is so beautiful!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

He's so pretty and looks quite cuddly.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

What a pretty pretty little boy. I love his look.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

My pup Cubby is 4 months old. I love the cut and plan to do the same when he is older. Really cute!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Thanks all for the sweet comments on Tux. I thought I would offer another tip. He was matting terribly (quite easily) around the usual places, armpits, chest, and everywhere his harness touched. He is either starting to blow his puppy coat or else our drywall work with extra dust is awful on Havanese hair. I tried a sample of the Chris Christensen "After U Bathe" Final Rinse Solution after using the Fair Advantage Shampoo first. It says it delivers ease of combing & brushing, Neutralizes Shampoo Residue, and will not soften any coat types. 

You put it on after the final shampoo rinse, work it through the coat for about 3 minutes (I put it mostly where he tangles and mats), and rinse out. A really dense mat required a bit of work, but the rest of them seemed to brush out more easily. I know there have been questions regarding matting and this product seemed to help with brushing. I'm curious to see if it keeps him from matting as much. I like it because it doesn't make his fur heavier. He's still a fluff ball..


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Tux is so cute!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

I always love the puppy cuts and you've done a great job on his face! I like how the black around his eyes is a bit lighter than his ears, SO cute!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Bowie's Mom said:


> I always love the puppy cuts and you've done a great job on his face! I like how the black around his eyes is a bit lighter than his ears, SO cute!


Thanks. I have to give the breeder credit for his coloring, plus his good health, personality,and intelligence. All I do is keep the status quo with a pair of scissors and shampoo. LOL


----------



## Olliepup (Jun 2, 2016)

You did a great job! It looks really nicely blended. Did you use regular hair cutting scissors or thinning shears? I need to trim my puppys face but last time I tried to use scissors it left really sharp lines that didnt look right (especially around the chin/jaw).


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

I love him!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I absolutely love that last picture. I just want to steal him and take him home.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm curious too, what type of scissors do you use? Also, at what age did you first start trimming him?


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

My pup is 5 months with hair going all over crazy. I love the cut you have on your dog and will keep the picture as a reference. What a beauty!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Amazing job. He looks adorable. I am working up the nerve to clean Chi Chi's face up a bit but not quite there yet.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Olliepup said:


> You did a great job! It looks really nicely blended. Did you use regular hair cutting scissors or thinning shears? I need to trim my puppys face but last time I tried to use scissors it left really sharp lines that didnt look right (especially around the chin/jaw).


Thank you all. I learned on my first Havanese after she was older and calmer. Puppies are quite difficult. The most important thing is for you to be really really calm when you try this. The trick is to LEARN by snipping very tiny amounts to start, much less than you want for the final results. Mistakes are easier to correct that way. If the puppy is too wriggly, wait for a time when it is really sleepy. Talk in a low calm voice, or don't talk at all. Reassure him in a low calm voice how good he is. Also, you don't need to get this done all in one sitting! OR you can practice on your older calmer Hav if you have one. LOL I use shears that I only use to cut my hair. Sharpness makes the process much smoother and quicker. If you cut paper or anything else, get another pair that are just for hair.

The first place to practice the method is the top of the head. You grasp a THIN line layer of head hairs between your first and second fingers and pull up and away from the dog at the angle the head is shaped. Do NOT cut to the FINISHED length you desire at the first snip until you get this process down and your dog is more cooperative. Snip the hair above your fingers (not the palm side of your fingers). Lay it back down and it should fall naturally without a chopped off look. If you like that look THEN go a little shorter. Repeat the process around the head. You can even up the stray lengths just eyeballing and snipping once the puppy has shaken his head and exposes uneven places. Do not trim the EARS this way! I will explain ears separately. Study lots of Hav photos before you attempt the areas near the eyes and muzzle and be cognizant of the lengths of hair that make that CUTE look.

For the Chin and Throat you place the dog in a SIT position at your eye level if possible (you could sit on the floor). Grasp a thin line layer of hair the same way you did for the head, but angle your hand the same angle as the dogs throat. I hold the head back with the same hand so the dog is facing up (reminding him how good he is) and snip. Repeat the process around that area. When and if you get a chopped-off looking area you can even it out by grasping the nearby hairs (that don't blend) along with the ones you just cut, pull up and away and snip the longer ones just a bit (at an angle) to help even them out. Remember, tiny tiny bits at a time till you get this and the pup cooperates.

The hair at the bridge between the eyes is most critical. I have very long sharp shears and when I cut, the points of the scissors are nowhere near my dog's eyes because I cut that area from the back of the scissors. They also make blunt end scissors. NEVER use a tiny pair of scissors where the points can poke an eye! I always have control of his face, holding him still and aways reassuring. He is at the point that he knows to hold very still when I do his face. If your dog won't cooperate, don't push it. It's not worth the risk. The muzzle is done the same as the throat. You pull the hair up away from the side of the face . Then snip in a tiny delicate shape that follows the cute rounded muzzle (use your puppy's first photos before his muzzle grew long to use as a guide. (Or the puppy at the Header of this Forum) You should pull the hairs at an angle from the side of the muzzle, but angle your fingers so the hair further toward the neck and ears stays a little longer. It is the grasping and pulling up and away and angling before snipping that makes the hair fall more naturally. (I do this on my own hair).

EARS: Feel the shape of your pup's ears. They are not FLAT across the bottom. They are shaped somewhat like a soft rounded "V". Trim just a tiny bit (1/8 inch" and follow the line of the ears. I always try to hold the edge of the skin so I know to not cut anywhere close to that area. I only cut the bottom portion of the ears, never the tops or sides. Then stand back and look. If you want them shorter, (a younger look), then trim a bit more. It's okay if the hairs aren't blunt cut and even. You want a natural look anyway so don't strive for perfection.

Sometimes its best to go in stages. You may decide you cut one area too short. It will grow back. You don't need to cut everything shorter to match a bad look. Just work to blend it in the next trim cycle. The best part, is their hair grows so fast, you can get a lot of practice. Soon, you can make the first snip the best snip. Once you get the look YOU want, it's easy to repeat the next time. It's also less noticeable if your mistake is a small short snip, and not a huge chunk. There is only so much you can do with a new bouncy happy puppy who thinks this is a game. Stay calm so he will enjoy all of his hair cuts. When you both have had enough, tell him how BEAUTIFUL he is and that he is SO beautiful he deserves a TREAT!!!!!! He'll soon love to be groomed......


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Bowie's Mom said:


> I'm curious too, what type of scissors do you use? Also, at what age did you first start trimming him?


Hi Bowie's Mom. I posted my process (at least I tried) but I failed to answer a couple of your questions. I don't know how old he was when I first started trimming him, but I would guess about 3 months old. I started with only the top of his head, but he wiggled so much I didn't try for perfection, just enough to get him used to me messing with him. I use regular shears that I cut my own hair with. I use them ONLY for hair and they have stayed sharp since I got them in 1981. They are 6 1/2" long. I cut from the furthest place back on the blade when I do his eyes by the nose bridge so that the points of the scissors are above the top of his head. Hopefully this and my earlier rather lengthy "instruction" post will help.

It's a bit difficult, especially with a wiggly puppy that doesn't understand that grooming isn't a method of ATTACK from which one must defend, or a fabulous game of "See how impossible I can make this for Mom". Patience and persistence and lots of love. Eventually they start to understand.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks so much for the detailed instructions. I'm finally able to get him settled for a combing, adding scissors to the mix will be a two-person job for sure! Any tips on nail cutting? I always have had such a hard time with that chore, even when my kids were babies.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Bowie's Mom said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed instructions. I'm finally able to get him settled for a combing, adding scissors to the mix will be a two-person job for sure! Any tips on nail cutting? I always have had such a hard time with that chore, even when my kids were babies.


Hi Bowie's Mom. I would say fool with his feet as often as you can, rubbing them with your fingers, looking at his nails while talking to him. I am convinced that Havanese interpret a lot from tone of voice. Keep your voice in a conversational tone. Touch the nail clippers against his feet without clipping. Tell him what lovely toes he has as you examine his nails. I use a very small clipper about the size of manicure scissors. I think if you only take a teeny amount of claw it gives them a chance to get used to the noise and the feeling without it being so drastic. You can always clip a tiny bit off each day, or even one or two nails at a time. The main thing is to fool with them often but keep it calm. Eventually they begin to trust that no harm will come to them, and they see it as a way to gain more attention. Tux used to try and bite any tool I brought near him. I just held my frustration back, and calmly let him know that he needed to let me be his Mom. He's 8 months now and today he almost fell asleep in my lap while I messed with the few mats he had. We brush every day, and I also play with his feet even if we don't trim. Nancy


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I just finished with my first try using the technique described below. The results are very satisfactory! Thank you Tux and Mom!

I didn't try to do too much this first time, just trimming a bit on the top of his head and above his eyes. There is more work to do but I decided to give it a rest for a couple of days before I proceed further. The trick is just cut a little bit at a time, combing it out to blend in, and then survey the results. Patience is the key. Momi is pleased with the initial results. Ricky was a prince and held very still for me (sitting on my lap) when I was cutting and he was rewarded with a couple of dried banana chips when finished. Now I have more confidence to proceed further. I'll take a picture when I have finished the work which may take a few days.

Muchas Gracias Tux and Mom.

Ricky's Popi



goldanimals said:


> Thank you all. I learned on my first Havanese after she was older and calmer. Puppies are quite difficult. The most important thing is for you to be really really calm when you try this. The trick is to LEARN by snipping very tiny amounts to start, much less than you want for the final results. Mistakes are easier to correct that way. If the puppy is too wriggly, wait for a time when it is really sleepy. Talk in a low calm voice, or don't talk at all. Reassure him in a low calm voice how good he is. Also, you don't need to get this done all in one sitting! OR you can practice on your older calmer Hav if you have one. LOL I use shears that I only use to cut my hair. Sharpness makes the process much smoother and quicker. If you cut paper or anything else, get another pair that are just for hair.
> 
> The first place to practice the method is the top of the head. You grasp a THIN line layer of head hairs between your first and second fingers and pull up and away from the dog at the angle the head is shaped. Do NOT cut to the FINISHED length you desire at the first snip until you get this process down and your dog is more cooperative. Snip the hair above your fingers (not the palm side of your fingers). Lay it back down and it should fall naturally without a chopped off look. If you like that look THEN go a little shorter. Repeat the process around the head. You can even up the stray lengths just eyeballing and snipping once the puppy has shaken his head and exposes uneven places. Do not trim the EARS this way! I will explain ears separately. Study lots of Hav photos before you attempt the areas near the eyes and muzzle and be cognizant of the lengths of hair that make that CUTE look.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Thanks. Glad you are not afraid to learn. It's a process (trial and error), but you will be so happy you can make your puppy look the way you want, and not like every other dog that gets its face shaved off. The Havanese has such an adorable "puppy" face even when full grown, its fun to keep it that way, especially if your dog hates pony tails.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

I agree, Moxie still had that puppy look to the very end! Thanks so much for the nail tips. I was able to clip his nails with my nail clippers...it really worked well. Although I was afraid to get those darn dew claws, such an awkward angle. Has anyone used a dremel on the nails? I can't wait to see Ricky's new cut!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

goldanimals said:


> The Havanese has such an adorable "puppy" face even when full grown, its fun to keep it that way, especially if your dog hates pony tails.


I wil NEBER where a palm tree in mi hair! :hurt: NEBER, NEBER, NEBER! Dats fur girlie doggies! :redface:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with what Tux's mom wrote... it's all about patience and going slowly... both so that your dog gets used to it AND because it's easier to take more hair off than tout it back on! 

One thing I'd like to mention, however, is the hair between the eyes. I know some people like to trim that, (including many professional groomers!) but be aware that it will be a constant issue of growing out, poking the eyes and having to be re-cut. Even with Pixel, who is in a puppy cut, I do NOT trim the hair at the corner of her eyes. I leave it long enough that it falls naturally. That way, she never has hair poking into her eyes! It's totally up to you... but once you start, you have to be willing to maintain it, or put up with an uncomfortable grow-out period.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> It's totally up to you... but once you start, you have to be willing to maintain it,...............


Ricky is the number one priority and focus of our lives. Whatever Ricky wants, Ricky gets (within bounds)! Our attitude is, whatever it takes. :laugh2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I wil NEBER where a palm tree in mi hair! :hurt: NEBER, NEBER, NEBER! Dats fur girlie doggies! :redface:
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


Oh Ricky, glad your Popi is working on your new dooo- but in the meantime while you wait for him to finish it ;
have you heard of the "man bun" trend? 
Maybe you could rock one of those instead of a Palm Tree? :gossip:
Man Bun for Dogs

If he can pull it off - so can you! :bounce:


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Bowie is very interested in seeing a man bun! Target was out of Halloween costumes, so a friend brought over a beautiful white dress that fit him perfectly, but he wouldn't have anything to do with it and tore it off! I'm thinking he will do the same with a palm tree pony!


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Bowie's Mom said:


> Bowie is very interested in seeing a man bun! Target was out of Halloween costumes, so a friend brought over a beautiful white dress that fit him perfectly, but he wouldn't have anything to do with it and tore it off! I'm thinking he will do the same with a palm tree pony!


There are a few examples of the man dog bun for Bowie- just click the blue links! lol 
So he didn't want to wear a dress- oh mama and you put it on him anyway! How could you?! :fear: lmao
He was likely thinking "if I get it off before she gets a picture it didn't happen!" :wink2:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Bowie's Mom said:


> so a friend brought over a beautiful white dress that fit him perfectly, but he wouldn't have anything to do with it and tore it off! I'm thinking he will do the same with a palm tree pony!


Oh de humiliation! :surprise: Shred it amigo Bowie, shred it, shred it! :fish:

su amigo, Ricky (no girlie clothes or palm tree four mi) Ricardo


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Bowie totally agrees! No girlie dresses for him, Halloween or not! His friend Hunter gave him a super cool Adidiog hoodie hand-me-down that he loves! He's hoping to grow his hair out to sport a super cool man dog bun soon, if Mom doesn't find the scissors first!


----------

